# Landmark 8/26 snowblower



## tigger06 (Feb 6, 2006)

My Snow King with an 8HP Tecumseh wont run unless the choke is on full all the time. Last time used still blew snow but revved up and down. I'm not too mechanically adept so if anybody has any ideas on what I should do, please make it simple. Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sounds like the carb has sucked some trash up, i'd give it a good spray out with carb cleaner through any and all holes you can find! fuel stabilizer was used?


----------



## tigger06 (Feb 6, 2006)

bugman said:


> sounds like the carb has sucked some trash up, i'd give it a good spray out with carb cleaner through any and all holes you can find! fuel stabilizer was used?


 Yes, used fuel stabilizer - will try spraying, thx.


----------



## Dan39 (Feb 12, 2006)

lol i also have the snowking 8 hp with tecumseh engine, its kind of a pain in the ass, it has never really runned good at all, but i got it to this year, for it to run good and not like bog out when throwing snow i had to take the carb off, take bowl apart, clean it all with carb/choke cleaner, pipe cleaner, etc, then get the tecumseh 3-11 hp L-head manual from the stickied topic. i adjusted the float, main adjustment screw, and idle screw, according to the book and now it runs fine, put it to full throttle with choke all open and it goes right through any snow, i tried doing the final adjustments for the screws but for the main screw it like doesnt start to run erratic when unscrewing it, so i just left that one at the pre-set, but i did the adjustment for idle where you screw in untill it runs erratic, screw out, then go in between


with the snow king it has a gas valve/bowl drain hole, so even when you use fuel stabilizer id suggest turning the valve right below gas tank on tube to Off to cut off fuel, then drain the bowl, it has a little thing on the bottum of bown that you push in (not the screw, but on side) and the gas will come out, just put it into a container and leave it outside, itll evaporate quickly


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Also make sure the carb is good and covered up when storing it, and when you do store it, run a good dose of marvel mystery oil in a tiny bit of gas, and let it run out. Even though your running the gas out, still use stabilized gas, though the MMO will coat the carb with a light oil, as well as the cylinder, and stabilize the gas that'll be left in the carb, even though it was run out, theres a little bit left in some passages, keep it from gumming. MMO is not to be used as a stabilizer, but does retard the gas from going stale for a short period, but of course running the gas out with a good dose, it won't or shouldn't gum up.


----------



## verna_may (Jan 11, 2008)

*Help Please*

I have an older Landmark 8/26 Snowblower and I don't have the owner's manual to tell me what size the drive belt is. I would greatly accept all help in this matter.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Landmark snowking snowblower 8/26 drive belt size/model#'s*

To anyone who can help:

I also have a snowking 8/26 landmark snowblower and was wondering if anyone could tell me the drive belt size for these machines or even the number on the belt would be helpful. I know it is a 3/8 but the length is unknown to me the old one got thrown away by the wife by accident. I also could use a model number which would also help if you have one mine has well rubbed away over the years bought 2nd hand. All info would be helpful my drive belt just snapped and needless to say getting snow like crazy right now.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

The drive belt size is 29x3/8 the number is 754-0256. If you need the one for the auger drive there are 2 one is 38x3/8 other is 39x3/8


----------

